# lennox icomfort



## seadarb (6 mo ago)

I have the xc21 with the original icomfort thermostat it was installed in 2016. The thermostat screen has gone out and I'm using my android app to control temperature. Xc21 M/N XC21-036-230-10, furnace M/N SL28UH090V36B-04, ICOMFORT part# 103445-04. Does anyone know what units I can replace that with. Lennox faq shows newer s30,m30,e30 etc. But the s30 on Amazon was over 1000 dollars. And the Company who sold us the system told me it would be about 1600 dollars to replace it. This sounds like a scam to me. The instruction manual shows installation of a comfort sense 7000. I want to get the cheapest thermostat controller I can find.


----------

